# kurze Hilfestellung dh 720 2009



## killaking-flow (4. April 2015)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes dh 720 gekauft und bin voll zufrieden. 
Meine Frage betrifft den Dämpfer in Kombination mit dem Rahmen. 
Es ist ein double Barrel coil verbaut. Laut cane creek soll mit meinem Gewicht 105kg eine 400 - 450 er Feder verbaut werden. 
Ich hatte bis vor kurzem die 400er drin mit einem sag von ca 30 - 40.
Der gummiteller bzw Puffer wurde immer die komplette hubstange bis Anschlag Federteller hochgeschoben. 
hart angeschlagen hab ich nie gemerkt. 
Nun hab ich weil es mich irritiert hat eine 550er Feder vonnem Freund verbaut.  sag zwischen 20 und 30, und auf meiner hausstrecke getestet, landet der Gummiring bzw. Puffer wieder am Ende der kolbenstange, hart durchgeschlagen bin ich wieder nicht. Aber der Hub wurde komplett genutzt bis zum Ende. 

Das kann doch nicht sein!??


----------

